# Cleaning out



## Teishokue

Message me for videos. I couldnt get a good picture of the rest



11 bee gobies $4 ea 11/$40








[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00934-1.mp4.html[/video]


Pair of albino kribs $15








[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00840-1.mp4.html[/video]


1 Regular krib $8


2 Hodurian red point $8








[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00847-1.mp4.html[/video]


Shellies - multifasciatus reverse trio with fry - offer
[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00936.mp4.html[/video]


3 Celebes rainbows $6
3 Burmese gold ring danio $4
4 Threadfin rainbows $7
Black -blue pinoy angel pair $25
many BN plecos $3 ea
2 Clown Plecos $7
9 Beckford pencils $3 9/$20
[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00935.mp4.html[/video]


1 Spotted blue bullhead 3" $10
[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00837.mp4.html[/video]


1 Longnose gar 14' $10










1 Black -blue pinoy angel female $10











guppies: $5 males $6 females $8 pairs


AdrianHD blue/green moacow guppies








[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00858-1.mp4.html[/video]


AdrianHD tiger endlers (currently have males only :c)








[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00919-1.mp4.html[/video]


AdrianHD japan blue endlers
















[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00889-1.mp4.html[/video]

I do have platnium swallowfin males atm, not sure if i have any females 








[video]http://s45.photobucket.com/user/teishokue/media/MAH00927-1.mp4.html[/video]


Plants:
java moss mat 13x8x4 $70 shipped

shipping: msg me for quote/information, no DOA guarantee since items are limited.


----------

